# Spraying Conformal Coating for a car amp in their boat...



## primetime1267 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sure everyone has thought about finding something to protect their car amps from being ruined while using them on the boat.

I have two new car amps just sitting in the garage that I'm going to install in my center console boat and I was looking for something to spray the board with to protect it from the elements.. I was searching for something that I saw being used on marine amps/headunits (Conformal-coated main PCB board)..

The product I found is called "
Cortec ElectriCorr VpCI-286 Acyrlic-based Conformal Coating for Printed Circuit Boards"
The website is http://www.theruststore.com/Cortec-P156C28.aspx?gclid=CIKL_t7C1rUCFQaznQod-CQAxQ

Here is one other product I found also PC101 spray-- http://www.jazdpackaging.com/company/START-International/PCB-Conformal-Coating-PC101.htm?supplierId=90000693&productId=90007588

A lot of my friends use regular car amps to power everything and just stuff the amps in the center console with no problems for years (same place my amps will be mounted). And others just go ahead and spend the big bucks for JL Audio marine.. Well, I spent the money on the JL Audio Marine speakers & Subs already. So I will use the amps I have in the garage to power everything.

But I just wanted to see if we have any electrical engineers on the forum to get some input (or maybe someone has already tried it). I figured for $18.00 a can, it would give the amps a better chance of surviving the salt air here in Florida. It sounds promising!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

that's $18.00 more than most would spend, I'd just throw the speakers in and the amps.

When it quits workin, rinse and repeat


----------



## crazyirish (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys that run phase change cooling on their pcs often use this stuff on their motherboards with good success. Of course there is very little exposure to heat (these guys are running their processors way below zero. The coating is to protect from condensation!) which would be different in an amplifier.


----------



## Maylar (Dec 6, 2012)

I used HumiSeal when I worked in the electronics business years ago. They're still out there.


----------



## primetime1267 (Dec 29, 2010)

Maylar said:


> I used HumiSeal when I worked in the electronics business years ago. They're still out there.


Can I just open up the amp and spray everything on the board including caps, etc??? And of course the backside, just worried if certain items I should tape off..


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

We use a lot of conformal coated boards in industrial panels - some in corrosive environments, temps range to about 104deg ambient (shutdown point for the equipt). Haven't seen any come back.

Do it.


----------

